# Routerwechsel: Leitungskapazität Fritzbox



## ratmal86 (28. Juli 2013)

*Routerwechsel: Leitungskapazität Fritzbox*

Hallo,

da das jetzige Speedport W723V Typ B der Telekom bei einer Umstellung auf RAM-IP sich erst nach zig Neustarts des Routers mit der "schnellstmöglichen" Geschwindigkeit der Leitung synchronisiert, möchte ich auf eine Fritzbox wechseln. Es handelt sich um eine Fritzbox 7390. Am Speedport hängt ein gewöhnliches Telefon bzw. ein AB. Diese werden mit einem Western Stecker (Anschluss am Telefon und AB) mit einem gebogenen schwarzen Telefonanschluss (müsste ein TAE-F Stecker sein) am Speedport verbunden. Nun hat die Fritzbox keine solchen Anschlüsse, sondern ebenfalls Western Stecker. Kann mir jemand ein Kabel nennen, was vom gewöhnlichen Telefon bzw. AB zur Fritzbox genommen werden kann?

LG

edit: Wäre sowas das richtige? http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=1375033794&sr=8-16


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Frage zu Kabel*

Also erstmal würde ich von der 7390 abstand nehmen außer du hast eine super gute leitung. (je kürzer, je besser) Danach klang es allerdings nicht, wenn der speedport schon mehrere anläufe für einen guten sync benötigt...
Da du was von RAM-IP geschrieben hast gehe ich davon aus, das du auf annex-j geschalten wurdest. (kein splitter mehr nötig) Um die fritzbox mit der tae-dose zu verbinden reicht ein normales telefonkabel. (eine seite tae- und auf der anderen einen rj11-stecker) Dabei steckst du den rj11-stecker einfach mittig in die rj45 dsl-buchse der fritzbox. Danach sollte sie syncronisieren.


----------



## ratmal86 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Frage zu Kabel*

Genau. Es wurde auf annex-j geschaltet. Das Speedport hat keine Zwangstrennung. 
Das Speedport synchronisiert sich. Jedoch schwankt die Leistung immer zwischen DSL 4300 und 5700 (muss man halt immer mehrmals starten). Ich habe gelesen, dass die Fritzbox sich besser synchronisiert. Zudem kann man hier eine Zwangstrennung nachts einschalten.
Ich meine nicht die Verbindung vom Router zur Telefonbuchse (tae-dose) gemeint. 
Ich meinte genauer den Anschluss zwischen dem AB und dem Telefon. Das Speedport nutzt einen TAE-F Stecker. Leider braucht man für die Fritzbox einen Western Stecker. So brauche ich einen Kabel mit Western-Western Stecker. Jedoch habe ich hier keine Ahnung zwischen den im Kabel geschalteten Kabeladern. Daher frage ich hier rein, welch ein Kabel mit Western-Western Stecker genutzt werden kann.

LG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Frage zu Kabel*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Das Speedport synchronisiert sich. Jedoch schwankt die Leistung immer zwischen DSL 4300 und 5700 (muss man halt immer mehrmals starten). Ich habe gelesen, dass die Fritzbox sich besser synchronisiert.


Aber nicht die 7390.  Die 7360 oder besser 7270 allerdings schon.


> Ich meinte genauer den Anschluss zwischen dem AB und dem Telefon.


 Achso... Dafür sollte ein normales telefonkabel gehen. (beide seiten rj11) Bei der fritzbox mußt du die nur mittig in die rj45-buchsen stecken. (rasten auch ein, es werden eh bloß die mittleren 2 kontakte der buchsen genutzt) Lediglich für den S0-bus der box (falls du eine isdn telefon-anlage anschließen willst) würde ich ein normales lan-kabel benutzen.


----------



## ratmal86 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Frage zu Kabel*

Okay. Ich brauche eine Fritzbox mit zwei Fon-Steckern. Also wäre das 7270 die bessere Wahl?
Hast du mal einen Link für ein passendes Kabel? Oder kann das Kabel in dem obigen Amazon-Link genutzt werden?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Frage zu Kabel*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Okay. Ich brauche eine Fritzbox mit zwei Fon-Steckern. Also wäre das 7270 die bessere Wahl?


Für deine leitung ja. (scheint ja nicht gerade die kürzeste zu sein) Außerdem hat die 7270 an der seite 2 tae-anschlüsse für telefon.


> Hast du mal einen Link für ein passendes Kabel? Oder kann das Kabel in dem obigen Amazon-Link genutzt werden?


 Das kabel wäre egal. Halt ein einfaches telefonkabel. (würde sich bei der 7270 ja erledigen)


----------



## ratmal86 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Frage zu Kabel*

Warum. Da brauch ich ebenfalls Western Stecker für die Fritzbox.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Frage zu Kabel*

 Die 7270 hat an der seite 2 tae-buchsen, sprich die selben anschlüsse wie sie der splitter für das telefon bzw. wie sie auch die normale telefondose bereit stellt. Da mußt du nicht die beiden rj45-buchsen der box für analoge telefone nutzen. (hab ja eine 7270 hier rum liegen und nachgeschaut)


----------



## ratmal86 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Frage zu Kabel*

Ah Ok. Jetzt habe ich auch die kleinen Steckerchen entdeckt^^.


----------



## ratmal86 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Leitungskapazität Fritzbox*

Hallo,

noch eine kleine Frage zu dem Anschluss hier im Dörfchen bei einigen Bekannten. Die Leitungen wären recht alt. Es wurde auf Ram-IP geschaltet. Laut Vertrag wäre "bis zu" DSL 16.000 möglich.
Nun habe ich eine Fritzbox besorgt (die 7270), Diese sagt nun:


                        Empfangsrichtung Senderichtung   
DSLAM-Datenrate Max. kbit/s 5632 2800   
DSLAM-Datenrate Min. kbit/s 720 368   
Leitungskapazität kbit/s 6468 2068   
Aktuelle Datenrate kbit/s 5629 2069

Wie bestimmt die Fritzbox die max. und min. Datenrate?
Die Leitung hätte nach oben noch ca. 800 kbit/s. Braucht die Leitung selber noch ein wenig "Luft"?

LG


----------



## DrDave (3. August 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Leitungskapazität Fritzbox*

Die Angabe der Leitungskapazität in der FritzBox ist nicht fest, dass heißt, je nachdem wie die DSL Einstellung ist, verändert sich auch die Leitungskapazität.
Ein gewissen Abstand zwischen Kapazität und aktuelle Datenrate ist normal.
Genaueres kannst du zum Bsp. im folgenden Tutorial nachlesen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. August 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Leitungskapazität Fritzbox*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch eine kleine Frage zu dem Anschluss hier im Dörfchen bei einigen Bekannten. Die Leitungen wären recht alt.


Das alter der leitungen ist egal. Kupfer verliert ja nicht mit zunehmendem alter die leitungsfähigkeit. Wichtiger ist, das die leitung immer schön i.o. gehalten wurde und die verbindungsstellen unter der erde trocken sind.


> Nun habe ich eine Fritzbox besorgt (die 7270), Diese sagt nun:
> 
> 
> Empfangsrichtung Senderichtung
> ...


Die min. bzw. max.-dslamrate gibt der dslam einfach vor. 
Bei der leitungskapazität errechnet die box, was sie theoretisch bei 0 DB-snr an datenrate erreichen könnte. (so weit runter senkt sie aber nicht ab, weil dann auch null reserve bei störungen der leitung) Aussagekräftig ist diese aber nicht!
Wichtiger ist der snr-wert. Der sagt quasi wieviel "luft" die box noch hat, bis sie das signal nicht mehr auswerten kann und die verbindung deshalb zusammen bricht. Im normalfall (normale grenze) liegt der bei 6 DB-snr. Ist der wert höher, drosselt der dslam bei der datenrate (eingestellte obergrenze) oder "verlangt" vom dsl-modem mit dem entsprechendem min. snr-wert zu syncronisieren.



> Die Leitung hätte nach oben noch ca. 800 kbit/s. Braucht die Leitung selber noch ein wenig "Luft"?


Die wären evt. auch noch drin, aber der dslam sagt quasi nein. Die tkom hat halt als obergrenze die 56xx kbit gesetzt.

Allerdings könntest du auch mal einen check bei easybell machen. Wenn die was schalten, ist das profil weiter gefasst (max. dslam-rate läge dann höher) und du könntest noch mehr heraus holen.


----------



## Decrypter (4. August 2013)

*AW: Routerwechsel: Leitungskapazität Fritzbox*

Prüfen kann er ja gerne. Aber da würde ich mir jetzt keine Gedanken mehr drum machen. Denn er hat bei der Drosselkom jetzt 2 Jahre Geiselhaft und in 2 Jahren dürfte er wohl auch die Drossel zu spüren bekommen. Also spätestens dann wäre ein Wechsel zu einem anderen Anbieter, sofern das denn möglich ist, ein sinnvolles Unterfangen.

Ich würde die Leitungskapazität von 6400 kbit auch nicht für bahre Münze nehmen. Würde wirkliches RAM geschaltet, dürfte sich das eher bei 6000 kbit einpendeln. Also nur unwesentlich mehr als jetzt mit 5600 kbit. Auch ob andere Anbieter in 2 Jahren Annex J schalten, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Und 2 Mbit Upstream ist schon ein "Nice to have". Bei den Wettbewerbern wären das dann ohne Annex J wieder "nur" 1 Mbit.
Aber über solche Sachen kann man sich dann den Kopf zerbrechen, wenn es soweit ist. Für mich wäre aber schon allein die Aussicht der Drosselung das KO Kriterium bei der Telekom.


----------

